# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Эксперты провели опрос

## antonzhukov2018

Эксперты провели опрос относительно того, каким является наиболее популярный цвет среди покупателей подержанных автомобилей. Лидером по итогам опроса оказался черный. При этом не важно, какой марки автомобиль предлагает продавец покупателю, это может быть и Дэу Нексия, и дорогая иномарка. Лидером все равно будет черный цвет. Именно он набрал 33% голосов. Сколько стоит моя машина? Подробнее на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

